# "A Rosa" River boat cruise



## Bill4728 (Aug 21, 2014)

My DW saw "A Rosa" river boat cruises as an option for an II exchange this morning.  Does anyone know anything about this company?


----------



## Bwolf (Aug 21, 2014)

Bill:  I looked into this, but all the information I have may be confusing posted here or sent to you via PM.  I went to the A-Rosa website and filled out their form. You may want to do the same, asking as precise questions as you can.

Here is the Cliff Note's version:

The cruise I asked about is approximately a $1,299 value from Interval.  

The cost of the meal plan, per person, seems to be $2,563. That is an additional fee to be paid after making the exchange.  Each shore excursion has an additional cost as well.

Then there is the cost to fly there.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 21, 2014)

For comparison purposes, go to www.vacationstogo.com and see what the regular discount price is for the cruise.  My guess is that you really aren't saving much if anything, if you do it as an exchange.


----------



## Bwolf (Aug 21, 2014)

Well, there's something Denise and I agree about.  Took a lot of digging to learn what I did.  Lot's of money for a river cruise x 2.

OTOH, If it is a $1,299 value, it is more than the maintenance fee of the unit I would exchange.  Some of the regular Interval cruises are only about a $300 savings over paying for the cruise.  That is much less than the MF.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks

That's what I thought I'd find. BUT DW wanted to have me check-it out.  

I've always heard that trading a TS for a cruise is not a good value but I was hoping that the trades thru II would be better.


----------

